# t3's



## dan_vtec (Dec 26, 2008)

hi all, im currently starting out training again and have alot of fat to shred.

i have got some t3's as im told people see excellent results on them

im just wanting to know how much to take a day? when to take them?

anyone had experience with them and reckon there any good?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

They may help but are by no means a miracle.

50mcg per day, taken 1st thing in the morning, possibly more, but the effects will be small compared to the effects of getting your diet in order.


----------



## dan_vtec (Dec 26, 2008)

Nytol said:


> They may help but are by no means a miracle.
> 
> 50mcg per day, taken 1st thing in the morning, possibly more, but the effects will be small compared to the effects of getting your diet in order.


thats what im also doing pal, need to get back to it and get back into shape and some decent size on me instead of fat lol


----------

